# Loofah Soap too scratchy??!!



## loofahgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi everyone!! I am a newbie here :0) My name is Ileana and I am originally a Lampwork Bead maker. I have been doing that for what seems like forever and while I am still in love with my glass and torch I have found a new love!

Last year I went to NYC with some girls and purchased some loofah soap....hook line and sinker! I have used it faithfully and it truly was an awesome product. I have since decided to make some of it myself since for some reason I have a hard time finding it in York, PA.

I have tried several batches of Met and Pour and while I found it super easy I have noticed that the loofah is way more scratchy than the original product I fell in love with :0(

Soooo....my question is...how can I make the loofah a little softer? Is that possible? Maybe the soap did not soak the loofah enough? Not sure but I would seriously appreciate any help that can be given!! Thank you so much!!

Ileana


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 12, 2009)

Where did you get your loofah from?  Some suppliers have very hard loofah and others have softer. Also, the older that loofah is, the harder that it gets.


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh dear! I had no idea!! I got some from BrambleBerry and also from Natural Bath and Body....it's a real bummer :0( Is there anything that I can do to soften it? Perhaps wet it a bit (with a squirt bottle) or will that ruin the process? How can you tell if the loofah is old? Any ideas on where to get a good loofah product?

Whew...all these questions  Thanks!!  :wink:


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 12, 2009)

Are you able to squoosh the loofah at all, or is it that hard?  I have moistened my loofah when it has been somewhat hard.   I have never purchased loofah unless I have tried it first. If you have a dollar store near you, just go there and see the loofah for yourself.


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Matter of fact now that you mention it when I tried to get it into my mold it was hard as heck!! So if it's hard like that it wont soften no matter what (I guess I assumed that the soap would do the trick)   

We do have a Dollar Store here, the ones they carry have handles, should I just cut the handles off and use it that way?

I really appreciate your help!


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 12, 2009)

I've used loofah with CP soap, and put it in a bowl and poured boiling water over it whilst I am preparing things, then take itout of the bowl, squeeze the extra water out and put it in the mould. It softens it right up.


----------



## loofahgirl (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you!! 

I have been browsing around and admiring the talent in here!! Wow! Love all of the different molds and addatives I have seen


----------

